

Wiggle it Fiercely - jtanderson
http://www.staggeringbeauty.com/

======
hkmurakami
Are you fucking kidding me? This thing actually sent a shock through my body
that reached my toes. 3 Minutes later and I'm still feeling unnatural, with an
elevated heart rate and a VERY agitated mind. If you were in the same room as
me I'd probably shove you pretty damn hard for exposing me to this.

This thing is a fucking health risk.

------
fallinghawks
SEIZURE RISK!!!

That's horrible. I had to look away asap before that thing fried my eyeballs.
That warning is tiny. It totally needs to be an alert box.

------
snogglethorpe
Er, anyone care to say what the link points to...?

[Given the comments so far, I'm certainly not going to look! oO;]

~~~
thaumasiotes
it's a page displaying an elongated black thing with a face, which tracks the
position of your mouse cursor. Wiggling the mouse cursor causes it to wave,
much like wiggling one end of a rope. Wiggling above a certain fierceness
threshold causes music to play and a psychedelic color scheme to flash. You're
not missing much.

------
vinceguidry
It's amazing to think that, even after all this time, the Internet can still
shock the shit out of us.

------
hardwaresofton
that warning at the bottom left needs to be bigger

